# LEGO Haunted House WIP



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello all,

So last year LEGO released the Haunted House in their Monster Fighters series. I haven't owned a LEGO in at least 15 years. Of course, I had to splurge and buy it. I then sought out making it part of my Halloween display.

The trick was, how to make a small LEGO house viable for a display. The answer, replicate it and make it huge.

I have been working on this building for about 3 weeks, collecting supplies for a few months, and planning since January in my head at least. I have a few more things done on it than is in this picture, but it is dark out now and I can't photograph it. So here is a teaser of what I am doing.

Hope you all like it.

Here is a picture of the LEGO model,









And here is a picture of my replica which here is 11 feet tall.









Hopefully I can get the roof work done by the time this weekend is over and post some more progress pics.

Enjoy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you're doing a great job of replicating the details. And if you have kids, you're making them one of the coolest post-Halloween playhouses ever


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you going to have a Mansard style roof?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Not completely a Mansard roof but it does replicate the model, which is straight but tapered in. I like the look of it and it matches 

Roxy, I do have a kid, but he is only 3 months old. He will have to wait a while


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That thing rocks! Can't wait to see pics with the roof added! Gotta make some Lego monsters to go with it now!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

This is so great! Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome work, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

My son wants one! Awesome Job!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

This is such an cool idea! Excellent work so far! Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! You've got the details down, HS! Looking forward to seeing the complete project.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

To elaborate a bit, the house will never be completely completed. The goal of this build was to theme it into a display. That said, I will have a skeleton crew building it and have it under construction the whole time. The build will be completed much further though, but there will be a few roof pieces missing, and a bunch of the details, as that is the fun of the theme. Hopefully my sign for the S.K. Elton Crew Undead construction should be here today. If the weather holds out, I will get a good pic of the most recent additions. I have put another 70 pieces on the house in the last 3 days, so it has changed a bit. 

Glad people like the build. I thought it would be a challenge to make, and I probably got in over my head


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

That is so cool.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is cool.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great idea and your work is awesome!


----------



## Chops6965 (Jul 10, 2013)

Really nice, I look forward to seeing some more pics of the progress. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Haunted Spider said:


> S.K. Elton Crew Undead construction


Ha, ha! Love the construction company name!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is an update picture. Some of the Mansard roof done, all of the roof supports on, Over hangs finished, chimney installed with hidden access door cut in and hinged, boarded up windows finished, triangular pains in the rear window frame toppers done.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wait, how big IS that? As tall as you? I can't get a sense of perspective, but I love it.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

currently 13 feet 8 inches tall. If you look through the door, that is the legs of a 6 foot ladder.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, that's huge! And beautiful!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

A few updated pictures.

First picture is for scale reference on the size of this thing. I am 5' 10"










The second here is some more of the detail work I have done making it look more like Lego vs materials. The porch detail was a challenge for sure. Good thing Pool Noodles are still in season.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Holy Cow! What's the plan for this mini-mansion? It's incredible.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The model will end up being part of two displays. The first is going to be at a State Park about an hour from my home. They have a haunt your campsite weekend the first weekend of October. I got my site and plan to have fun with the kiddos there and make a few adults wonder how I did it. 

It will then be in my side yard as the display for the year. It may make a re appearance next year but if it does, I next year I will need to make a different Lego model to go with it like people are moving into the neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to live in that house:jol:

Really impressive work, HS!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool! Looks just like the little model.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Does the house come apart for transporting it?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The house does come apart. I have painstakingly taken the time to ensure it does. The main body of the home is 8 panels and 4 supports. The roof panels are held with 1/2 PVC spikes or dowels. The windows are mounted with 1x 1 1/2 boards glued in the foam in the rails. This allows for 6 screws to come out of each one mounted though the base panels. There are some bigger pieces like the porch roof which has some the under mounted supports for the pillars permanently attached. But all the stuff on top pretty much comes off as it is held with Nails as pins into the foam. When it finally comes apart for the transport, I will take a picture of the pieces. 

Now to go work on the door, painting the side detail, the skeleton crew, and building some Lego characters.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great, I hope you get the hearse for Christmas!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is the last teaser picture before the reveal of the whole thing at the State Park.

The house is currently de assembled and packed onto a 5 x 10 foot trailer, with PVC fence, monster in a box, and tons of other stuff to make up the site. Some of the pieces are also going to fill my Silverado cab and bed.

This picture is of one of the S K Elton crew members building the house. He has 6 other friends with him.....










I only have 10 days until the drive to the park and a crazy set up in a short period of time. I am already excited about it though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL @ "S K Elton"


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

it looks so fun!!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Love the skeletons building it! Awesome work!


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Fantastic work! Really dig it.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is a daytime video of the set up at the state park. Came together pretty well. We had a ton of rain on Saturday (6 hours worth) and it flooded the campsite - 5 inches of standing water. Oddly enough, the State Park didn't even charge us extra for the moat.

It was much cooler at night but I don't have a great video of the night shots. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew this would be good from following your progress thread, but seeing it all set up as a complete scene, all I can say is "Holy crap!" Utterly professional in every way and fun to boot. Wow!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nicely done. Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Haunted Spider, that came out beyond expectations! What in the world did you use to make all the miniature lego pieces and the lego men from?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Standing O!! That is waaaay top notch work!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

foam board, 2 inch foam glued to make 6 inches for the heads, pool noodles for the arms/hands, some wood blocks for stability, and PVC. Then just some paint and mache clay for the head pieces. I am going to put together a thread in the show room which has a link to the instructable on the whole thing if people are interested. Just haven't had time to get the thread right yet.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

this is so cool, great job im totally jealous!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great build and lots of fun! Great job!


----------

